# Reputable spoo breeder suggestions? Anywhere in TX and surrounding states works.



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

So, I am planning on getting a Standard Poodle within a year or two. While I was originally planning on adopting a rescue, I've decided to find a reputable breeder instead. I'm pretty new to poodles and breeders in general (all previous pets have been rescued), so I'm hoping that someone here might be able to push me in the right direction. I live in the Dallas area, but I'm willing to travel if I need to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Breeders

This is Houston's poodle club list of member breeders.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Petitpie. I contacted a few breeders, and got a reply back from three of them so far. One brought up price, and said that their pups cost about $1500, which I can understand with all the health problems found in Poodles, but is that really standard pricing for most breeders of this particular breed? I could probably pay $1000, but that really is my limit at the moment...


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes it is the most common price for Standard pups here in Houston. It is what I paid for my girl. Some also go up to $1800 but another thing to remember is that their deposits aren't huge and they don't rush you or anything. They are also wonderful people to know and to get a puppy from.

Rescue is usually $500 or slightly more for standards here too.

Good luck!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

Start with your club and rescue where you are for information and go from there. Price may be a problem unless you could go up or pick a rescue.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a little disheartening. Normally, I would be happy to rescue but...I guess I'm just a little afraid to at the moment, especially with the health problems attributed to poodles. For a number of reasons that I would really not like to go into, I feel like I need the assurance of health and temperament testing and the support of a good breeder. However, I don't see how I will be able to afford to pay $1500 for a puppy, unless breeders allow you to pay over time. I just don't know.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

It doesn't hurt to check out the poodle rescues. Sometimes that one situation comes along where the background of the dog is well known or even just "donated" by a reputable breeder. I have seen it happen, its just a matter of timing.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess I'm being a little pessimistic, but you're right, it doesn't hurt to look. I won't actually be ready to bring a new dog into my family until wintertime at the earliest, so when the time comes I'll be on the lookout for a dog in rescue. However, I still would like to check out a few breeders, just in case I can work something out.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd expect $1,500 - $2,000 for a poodle from a reputable breeder in the area you describe.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah well. I'll find a way to work through it. The prices are a bit of a shock to a lifelong rescuer, but it's not bad enough to dissuade me from getting my Poodle pup. I'll just have to be a bit flexible and know my limits.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

BKLD said:


> Ah well. I'll find a way to work through it. The prices are a bit of a shock to a lifelong rescuer, but it's not bad enough to dissuade me from getting my Poodle pup. I'll just have to be a bit flexible and know my limits.


When I was looking for my puppy, I emailed many, many breeders all the way into OK down to Houston. I found several in the 1000 price point.

I also found 2 under 2 years old retired show dogs at that same price. 

Keep looking, you can find your healthy, well bred dog without breaking the bank.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*You might find a young adult from a breeder*

Say, a puppy they kept back and then it grew over-sized or something. These might go for less. You can always inquire.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

$1,500 for a health-tested spoo from a reputable breeder sounds like a fair price. In my area, a well-known reputable breeder charges $3,000 for her spoos. My mini breeder charges $1,800.

It is worth it, in my opinion, if you find a breeder you trust with dogs you like. There are no guarantees when it comes to health, but it is nice to know that the breeder is putting much effort into trying to produce the healthiest dogs possible. Temperament is also a HUGE factor. Knowing that my mini came from a breeder known for dogs with great temperaments was a big draw. I could not be happier with my poodle.

If you are not looking to buy now, I would start saving up until you are ready. Don't forget the costs of poodle ownership: grooming ($60 to $100 a pop unless you choose to do your own grooming), feeding a high-quality food (costs more for a larger dog like a spoo), puppy health needs like vaccines and spaying, training classes, crate, etc. It really adds up, I was shocked on how much I spent on my puppy during the first year.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I understand the costs of ownership. However, I actually do plan on grooming and training myself; it's what I've always done, and I wouldn't have it any other way, no matter how demanding it may or may not be with a poodle. I just feel that grooming and training promotes a stronger bond between me and my dog.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

BKLD,
If you don't locate a nice rescue SP by the time Sassy has her first litter...the timing may be just right for you. (If next year is better for you.) She lives outside of Dallas also, so you can 'pay her a visit' and get to know her a little bit ahead of time.
You can find her on my website --- 
Ch Desert Reef's Galeforce Blowing Kisses
Warning, you will be smitten!


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help everyone. I have been in contact with a few breeders now, and I think I can find my way from here.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

desertreef said:


> BKLD,
> If you don't locate a nice rescue SP by the time Sassy has her first litter...the timing may be just right for you. (If next year is better for you.) She lives outside of Dallas also, so you can 'pay her a visit' and get to know her a little bit ahead of time.
> You can find her on my website ---
> Ch Desert Reef's Galeforce Blowing Kisses
> Warning, you will be smitten!


BKLD:

Sassy is a LOVELY girl! I have spent several days at dog shows set up right next to Miss Sassy! She's a beautiful girl with an adorable temperament. I am sure she will produce beautifully. I'd consider this option if I were you, undoubtedly!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you totally set on a Puppy? There are many good breeders out there who show conformation & will hold a puppy or 2 from a litter to see how they mature. Many times a dog & in this case a Poodle doesn't make the cut. Maybe they don't like showing, maybe they don't like to have all that fuss over their hair, maybe they grow & are too short or tall etc.... You can get a young adult like this for the price range you are looking for. also retired brood bitches often are wanting to find homes at a much reduced cost. These Poodles may not be puppies BUT on the plus side you will know height, temperment, coat maybe has already gone through coat change, potty trained, already had their shots etc.... the list can go on.

On the other hand you can take that risk with a Rescue. I did & so far so good. You could easily pay $1000++ & still have a dog with health issues. There just isn't a proof on no health issues. With well screened pedigree you have the full advantage of getting a totally healthy pup & every once in a while you get thrown a curve ball & end up with one with health issues. With my risk on my Rescue Spoo so far has been worth it. I paid $350.00 & he was full vaccinated, neutered & had a clean bill of health at the time. 1 1/2 years later he is still a healthy, active, wonderful dog that has me hooked on Poodles for life. I don't know his age anywhere now from 4-7 years of age but I don't care I will love him until he keels over. He is everything our family was looking for in a dog. Recently the one Spoo I groom was sent to CPR just because the owners didn't want to bother taking her with them when they traveled. A very healthy soon to be 8 year old. I hope she finds a great home to live out her life, she deserves it.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I am set on a puppy. I've never had one before, always adult rescues, and I would like to experience raising a dog from puppyhood. 

I know I could also risk rescue; that was actually my original intent, as I have always had rescues. But, this time I really feel like I need a dog with a healthy pedigree and breeder support. It was an ethical dilemma for me to choose a breeder over a rescue, but I feel that my reasons for doing so are valid enough, though they're not something I like to talk about.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

TrinaBoo said:


> It doesn't hurt to check out the poodle rescues. Sometimes that one situation comes along where the background of the dog is well known or even just "donated" by a reputable breeder. I have seen it happen, its just a matter of timing.


I agree Trina! Poodle Rescue Houston from time to time gets in dogs that they do know the background. They have a vet check them out and do tests to make sure they are healthy before you adopt them. 

The lady that runs it...Guinette is really nice and can help you on choosing a poodle that is a good fit. They also disclose any health problems that they know about before you adopt them. 

Teddy was a newborn puppy so we paid 500.00 for him and I think most of the standards are 500.00. The smaller ones and older ones run around 250.00. 

Also, the dogs come with current shots and all dogs are spayed or neutered with the exception of puppies which you bring back at 5-6 months.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I totally understand you wanting a puppy. I am past the "puppy stage" & enjoy the slightly older dogs. Even though our most recent addition was 4 months old when we got her. If that is the case then you will be spending most likely over your budget for a health tested & breeder that knows what they are doing. Then the only thing I can suggest is start a separate bank account for your dog. Start to put money in now $20 a week adds up over time. Start working on a budget spread sheet so you can cut out what you don't need & squirrel that money away. Just a small example but our family doesn't have TV. Where we live you have to have cable or dish to get any reception. If on the cheapest side either provider is $40 a month then I save that much money. On the other hand $10 goes to Netflix for our entertainment. So each month we are saving $30 at least on an item we don't miss at ALL. Does not sound like much but it does add up.


----------

